# Trek Annual Sale ?



## jcvdd (Apr 8, 2005)

I was told by a friend of mine, not to purchase a Trek bike this weekend as the
Trek Company has an annual bike sale during the Tour Of France ( July ).
Is there any validity to this story and if so, how much are high-end bikes discounted? Thanks


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

They definitely had it last year. I'm not sure what the discount was though.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

So if my bike order doesn't arrive until the aforementioned sale, will I get a discount on it?

I deserve _something_ for having to wait three months.


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

*Well,*

My shop has told me that Trek expects to ship my bike this week. I'm wondering if I'm in the final stalling phase before they actually do ship it.

Too bad the ride that I've been training all season for is this weekend. Sat/Sun 177km each day.

B


----------



## imetis (Jul 5, 2005)

I had one shop employee tell me about this, and another say that the sale is just on accessories, and they really don't mark down the bikes, though, 2006 models are on their way, which will bring down the price of the '05's on the floor.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

2006 models are indeed arriving in the stores, we've had several consignments come in with 2006 models instead of 2005 models.
As to whether the 'Lucky 7' sale includes any bikes, that is at the store's discretion, the marketing literature we received from Trek only included jerseys and accessories.


----------



## lacomj (Sep 9, 2004)

*Trek sale seems to be store-dependent*

I have just purchased a Trek this week (July 6th). 2 weeks ago, when I was shopping around, there was no sale. Now, the same store has in-stock bikes at about 20% off.

Then I went to a different dealer in town (same day), and there was no sale on Trek bikes at all, and they said they didn't plan to have one. Then again, they already had three 2006 Madone 5.2's in stock. Perhaps they weren't really trying to move 2005's.

So, I'd call around.


----------

